# What is wrong with my Radeon X800?



## bbchai (Nov 24, 2006)

Model: 
Gecube ATi Radeon X800 GTO DDR2 256MB

Driver:
latest version 6.11 with Catalyst(r)



My case study:
============
The card is about 10 months old.

I am having problem to play War3 TFT and DOW, DOW(WA), DOW(DC). 
(i only have these 2 games installed in my desktop)

When im into the game about 5mins, the screen will be freezing for 20seconds and then my resolution on desktop will auto reseted back to 800x640, follow up by CATALYST by prompt me an error with the VPU recover and ask to submit report. (i clicked yes always)

After the report is sent, i return back to my game and continue to play.. but after i quit my game, i have to set my desktop resolution back to 1280x 

if i did not restart my machine, i can continue to play the games without error for the whole day.

if i restart my machine. Open my game... i will get the same error, same report.. (like a must go thru process........)


A friend of mine recommend to use ATiTool 0.24 to test my card, and here is the result for the testing:

1. i used default setting
2. Scan artifacts
3. after 3mins, it started beeping and give me alot of errors. in the 3D box, it show some yellow lines and/or yellow boxes.
4. the error msg is like: delta <numbering> in <number> pixels  bla bla...
5. the error will not stop and keep beeping..
6. i abort the scanning and wait for a while.
7. Catalyst(r) will prompt for ERROR about VPU and ask to submit report.
8. i just ignored it.
9. then i close ATitool 0.24
10. i re-open ATiTool 0.24
11. i scan artifacts again
12. now i dont have problem with artifacts.. i let it running for 30mins and there is no more error.
13. i close the program and run for 3rd time, 4th time, 5th time... no problem at all.
14. i open game.. and play.. all fine!!
**** ( remember, i did not restart my machine ) ********

now i restart my machine
15. restart my machine
16. open ATiT00l 0.24
17. scan artifacts
18. 3mins into the scanning.. OK.. error found... non stop beeping..........
19. i abort it..... and wait a while
20. CATALYST prompt for VPU error and ask to submit report....
21. i ignore it
22. i run again the Atitool 0.24 and do the scanning...
23. no more error....................
24. i open game and play... no PROBLEM!!


conclusion, i must always do this test before i play any game!!!!!!

what is wrong with my card?
pls advice!!

Thank you to all the technical pro ^^


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 24, 2006)

have you tried older catalyst drivers?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 24, 2006)

Go back to Cat 6.9. works better an the X800's


----------



## bbchai (Nov 24, 2006)

ok. thanks for the advice.
i will downgrade my driver from 6.11 to 6.9
hope it helps.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 24, 2006)

sometimes when new drivers come out they still have bugs in them so it like trial and error to get the perfect match


----------



## bbchai (Nov 24, 2006)

guys, i think i fix the problem.
i did not downgrade my driver, i am still using 6.11 version.

how do i fix the problem?
Answer:
after i scan the artifacts, once the error occurs. i abort the scanning. i see the CORE and MEMORY has been adjusted.

Default setting for CORE = 411.50
Default setting for MEMORY = 519.60

After i abort the artifacts scanning.. the new setting for
CORE = 399.60
MEMORY = 499.80

Then i load this setting.


so everytime after i start my computer, all i need to do is,
just open ATItool 0.24 and load the new settings (and not using the default setting)
**yea... abit of manual work to be done here.. but i think i have no choice?**

what do you guys think?
any comments?

is that means, i need to overclock it or something?
im not good with overclocking and stuffs similiar like modify the card.
please advice.

thanks.


----------



## Munkul (Nov 24, 2006)

what that means is that your graphics card HAS been overclocked and the stock clocks are 400mhz/500mhz (slightly lower)
but i think you have the gecube pre-overclocked version and that it isnt taking the overclock properly. it could be a problem with temperature. what temps are you getting?

edit: the official overclocked version runs at 475mhz core, so i dont know what it going on here...


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 24, 2006)

i think u might need to rma it because it dosent seem to be running wear it should not eaven for the stock one . the stoc clocks are 400 core and 490mem so i think it is eather a temp problem


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 24, 2006)

the card should go higher then that.....if the core hasnt enought thermal paste on it and the heatsink then the temps could raise and cause a freeze or shutdown...how are your temps when checking for artis......???

if the temp is high then i would say either RMA it, or if you feel you can do it then remove the fan and reapply some thermal grease....


----------



## bbchai (Nov 25, 2006)

guys, thanks for the advice.... i am learning now.
here is the ss for my temperature:
http://www.level-one.com.my/m1/ati_temperature.jpg

take a look? is this normal?

my temprerature is around 50-52


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 25, 2006)

no thats kinda high my x800 pro runs aruund 30 to 35


----------



## bbchai (Nov 25, 2006)

can i force the fan speed by override it to 70%?
will this help?
check my SS here

http://www.level-one.com.my/m1/fan_speed.jpg

please advice


----------



## bbchai (Nov 25, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> the card should go higher then that.....if the core hasnt enought thermal paste on it and the heatsink then the temps could raise and cause a freeze or shutdown...how are your temps when checking for artis......???
> 
> if the temp is high then i would say either RMA it, or if you feel you can do it then remove the fan and reapply some thermal grease....




here is the test:
current temp: 50
scan for artifacts: 1st min  @ temp increased from 50 to 59
scan for artifacts: 2mins @ temp increased from 59 to 67
scan for artifacts: 3mins @ temp increased from 67 to 71

please advise.


----------



## bbchai (Nov 25, 2006)

russianboy said:


> You can use ATITool and have fan running 100%. BTW your temps are fine if you have a R423 R430 R480. But your 3d oc seems to be too high. Disable it and try to run your stuff then.




thanks for the suggestion.
i did not know my X800 is pre-overclocked card.
how do i disable my oc? thanks for helping mate =)


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 26, 2006)

there are 2 ways, the easy way is to save the setings you want in atitool as your default profile and have atitool start w/ windows. there is a section in atitool that asks you what profile you want to load in 2d (regular windows use) and 3d ( games) select the default profile for both and you should be good to go.

Second way is to edit the bios w/ rabit. There is a sticky about editing x800 bios on this forum.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2006)

Temp at 71*c  that killed my R480 version every time    I've used 70 as sorta the "magic temp" for all 3 versions of the 8xx series cards ive had.  When i went over it they all froze guaranteed!


----------



## bbchai (Nov 26, 2006)

vrm4 said:


> there are 2 ways, the easy way is to save the setings you want in atitool as your default profile and have atitool start w/ windows. there is a section in atitool that asks you what profile you want to load in 2d (regular windows use) and 3d ( games) select the default profile for both and you should be good to go.
> 
> Second way is to edit the bios w/ rabit. There is a sticky about editing x800 bios on this forum.




i am doing this at the moment, and i will stick to this option. i do not want to take risk to mod the bios. hehe.. 
thanks for sharing mate.
=D


----------



## bbchai (Nov 26, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> Temp at 71*c  that killed my R480 version every time    I've used 70 as sorta the "magic temp" for all 3 versions of the 8xx series cards ive had.  When i went over it they all froze guaranteed!



i just noticed that my X800's tempeture is always 50.
(even i had the fan to run at 100%.. it is still 50..... and the casing is opened. i have 4 fans in my CPU blow the heat.)

when i am running some games, it will goes up to 70++


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2006)

have you taken off the cooler to see if its even touching the core?


----------



## Millennium (Nov 26, 2006)

If you have an Asus mobo you should turn off -Peg link mode- and set clocks yourself.

If you have a BIOS which is not modified which runs at higher then normal clock speeds and the card only runs at more standard-for-the-gpu speeds then you should RMA the card or if you can live with it, just underclock it. Probably, simply using a startup program is easier and involves less risk then a Bios mod.

I have an x800xl which gets GPU artefacts at close-to-stock speeds at only around 55 degrees. Do people think that it's a bad sample or does that sound about right? I really don't think it'd get up to 70. Though, I had a stock cooler on it before and it might have done back then. Now it has an arctic cooler on it (fan speed fixed due to GPU fan controller pinout).

By the way, memory timings tweaks seem to make a large difference to these cards so if you haven't looked into that I recommend it - they can be set with ATItool and if you freeze your PC you'd just need to reset it. Make sure that you minimise partition corruption risk!


----------



## bbchai (Nov 27, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you taken off the cooler to see if its even touching the core?



i dare not open up the cooler cuz it sticked too well with the card...
abit worry.... should i open it?


----------



## bbchai (Nov 27, 2006)

Millennium said:


> If you have an Asus mobo you should turn off -Peg link mode- and set clocks yourself.
> 
> If you have a BIOS which is not modified which runs at higher then normal clock speeds and the card only runs at more standard-for-the-gpu speeds then you should RMA the card or if you can live with it, just underclock it. Probably, simply using a startup program is easier and involves less risk then a Bios mod.
> 
> ...




i am using ASUS A8R MVP mobo. i will have a check.
thanks mate.


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 27, 2006)

pretty hot for running at idle

what's it like when you game for an hour? 
for example: mine will say gpu: 35c/68.7c/44c or something after gaming a while
35c/36c/35c when I just turn the thing on and look at these forums w/o gaming


----------



## bbchai (Nov 29, 2006)

i ran the game for 1hours+
the temp is about 70-75!!!!!!
omg?


----------



## DOM (Nov 29, 2006)

get one of these ARCTIC COOLING i got one my self there cheap and work but get which one is for your card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16835186129,N82E16835186136


----------



## bbchai (Dec 1, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> get one of these ARCTIC COOLING i got one my self there cheap and work but get which one is for your card
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16835186129,N82E16835186136




thanks for the advice.
the fan cost me about hundred bucks... 
before i get it..

can X800 GTO supporting "Companies of Hero"?
the requirement of this game is very high. if i need to replace a new ATi card, then i will just get a new one and all problems will be gone.

anyone here is playing this game?

thanks for everyone and everything.. i very very appreciate all the comments/advices sharing to me. =D


----------

